# 10k posts



## Silverstreak (Sep 23, 2008)

So, what?

When you reach ten thousand posts, you get banned?


Unless it was all spam, I don't see the point. :|


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2008)

Lurk moar.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 23, 2008)

:w-hat:


----------



## X (Sep 23, 2008)

Silverstreak said:


> So, what?
> 
> When you reach ten thousand posts, you get banned?
> 
> ...



are you referring to "Rivlor"? i believe he got banned for spamming.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 23, 2008)

No, you don't get banned.  Nothing happens really.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 23, 2008)

Silverstreak said:


> When you reach ten thousand posts, you get banned?



You get banned from the life you don't have.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 23, 2008)

Rilvor wasnt banned for reaching 10k posts, but he did make fun of everyone else D:


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 23, 2008)

10k posts isn't all that much...


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 23, 2008)

Silverstreak said:


> So, what?
> 
> When you reach ten thousand posts, you get banned?


You do? That's news to me.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2008)

wat

Dragoneer's e-peen is enormous.

Get it? E-normous. Haha, I'm hilarious.


----------



## noob1444 (Sep 23, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> You do? That's news to me.



No, he was just asking if you WOULD get banned. But I get the feeling you're being sarcastic.
Dang, the grammar-nazi hit me hard today.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 24, 2008)

noob1444 said:


> No, he was just asking if you WOULD get banned. But I get the feeling you're being sarcastic.
> Dang, the grammar-nazi hit me hard today.


No, we only ban you if you make 10,000 posts without donating. If such event occurs, we will backdate your bill for using the site for every post made at a rate of $0.09 per post with an incurred interest rate of 29.9%.

_(For those humor impaired... this is totally that sarcasm thing you may have read about on the internet.)_


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> No, we only ban you if you make 10,000 posts without donating. If such event occurs, we will backdate your bill for using the site for every post made at a rate of $0.09 per post with an incurred interest rate of 29.9%.
> 
> _(For those humor impaired... this is totally that sarcasm thing you may have read about on the internet.)_


[Shivers] Has anyone gotten a huge bill in the mail? o___o"


----------



## Azure (Sep 24, 2008)

Damn.  I have got to work REALLY hard to beat you now Dragoneer.  You have more posts than Something Awful in it's entirety!  Including FYAD and BYOB, and the majority of those are like, well, they are unique.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 24, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> No, we only ban you if you make 10,000 posts without donating. If such event occurs, we will backdate your bill for using the site for every post made at a rate of $0.09 per post with an incurred interest rate of 29.9%.
> [/SIZE]


You must owe a ba-jillion euros, than (Euros because a ba-jillion US dollars can't even buy a slice of bread, anymore).


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 24, 2008)

Aha, so this is where things happened.
And I thought something is wrong with my eyes when I saw Dragoneer's post earlier.


----------



## noob1444 (Sep 24, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> No, we only ban you if you make 10,000 posts without donating. If such event occurs, we will backdate your bill for using the site for every post made at a rate of $0.09 per post with an incurred interest rate of 29.9%.
> 
> _(For those humor impaired... this is totally that sarcasm thing you may have read about on the internet.)_



I must be humor impaired then. I really thought you meant that.

Anyway, your post count is made of WOW.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 24, 2008)

Pro tip: He cheated. 

*reminds me of the time I set my postcount to 4,294,967,295 on another forum*


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey I Didnt Know You could Set Your Post Count??
Sweet! Wow!


----------



## net-cat (Sep 24, 2008)

Sure, if you have either administrative or database access to the forums...


----------



## SmoothPorcupine (Sep 24, 2008)

What about reality root access?

*manipulates the atoms composing the bits using telnet*


----------



## net-cat (Sep 24, 2008)

In theory, yes.

In practice, good luck with that.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 24, 2008)

You get banned for being a bad kid.

Also.. random thought: If only you got a nickle for every post you made (pseudo-posts included)


----------



## net-cat (Sep 24, 2008)

Or how about: "What if FA got a nickel for every post you made..."


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 24, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Pro tip: He cheated.


_*I DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT SIR PLEASE STOP HARASSING ME OR I WILL BE THE REPORTERING YOU!*_


----------



## net-cat (Sep 24, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> _*I DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT SIR PLEASE STOP HARASSING ME OR I WILL BE THE REPORTERING YOU!*_



Don't worry. I'll IP ban that fucker for you.


----------



## Takun (Sep 24, 2008)

Dragoneer is a liar!

*(USER WAS TANNED FOR THIS ROAST)*


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 25, 2008)

In lieu of the incoming/already in session admin shitstorm going on, I think it might be wise to quit while we're ahead, don't you?


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 25, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> In lieu of the incoming/already in session admin shitstorm going on, I think it might be wise to quit while we're ahead, don't you?


I can take a joke, don't worry.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 25, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I can take a joke, don't worry.



It's only a joke to the people who THINK it's a joke.

It's your business how you choose to resolve the whole thing. I'm a neutral party.

Kindly do not smite me.


----------



## Takun (Sep 25, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> It's only a joke to the people who THINK it's a joke.
> 
> It's your business how you choose to resolve the whole thing. I'm a neutral party.
> 
> Kindly do not smite me.


You hath been smote.



Dragoneer said:


> I can take a joke, don't worry.


=3


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 25, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> It's only a joke to the people who THINK it's a joke.
> 
> It's your business how you choose to resolve the whole thing. I'm a neutral party.
> 
> Kindly do not smite me.


Smiting is so... 12,000 BC.


----------

